# Peacock cichlid sex



## brasil96 (May 24, 2012)

Can anybody tell me if my peacock is male or female


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can you post a pic? Is it colored?


----------



## brasil96 (May 24, 2012)

file:///C:/Users/Roberto/Pictures/2012-05-23/126.PNG


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To post a picture, first you need to post the picture to a free website like photobucket. Then you can copy the img link from photobucket into the Cichlid-forum post. Check Preview before you Submit to verify you can see the picture.


----------



## brasil96 (May 24, 2012)

http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p52 ... edia_share

http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p52 ... edia_share


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

looks like a eureka red jake juvie... and you cant sex them at that size.. even females have some color in the anal fin


----------



## brasil96 (May 24, 2012)

How big do they need to be because this one is two inches.
When i first got him he was kinda silvery with stripes and now he is getting darker with a little orange around his fins. 
I dont know if it matters but theres two poca dots on his dorsal fin and one on his lower fin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacocks may not color up until they are 3" or more. The egg spots on his fins do not determine gender. Also if you have other, more dominant fish in the tank or multiple males, coloring up may take longer.


----------



## brasil96 (May 24, 2012)

How long would it take for him to reach 3 inches and thanks for all the help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is highly variable depending on current health, nitrates, tank mates, feeding, etc. Once a fish is 2" their growth is slower than it was before they hit 2". Maybe 6 months? 12 months?


----------



## brasil96 (May 24, 2012)

http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p52 ... edia_share

http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p52 ... edia_share


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

keep an eye on the anal and dorsal fin.. if they get pointy its a male..


----------



## juvenile (Jul 8, 2011)

Are the black spots seen in the pics common on these fish? I have what I think are eureka red juvies (4) and they have a few black spots like the one in the picture. I was unsure if that was normal


----------



## brasil96 (May 24, 2012)

Ya thats what i was wondering too


----------

